# Defiance on SyFy



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Remember all the hype about this show? 

Well, there's only one way to describe the pilot and that word is EXCELLENT!! 

It definitely lived up to the hype. If you haven't watched it yet, don't miss this one.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Haven't watched yet... am DVRing it though. SyFy has a decent track record lately with shows I have tried and liked, so I wanted to take a look at this one.


----------



## Number Six (Aug 7, 2011)

I tried but lost interest a half hour in.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm recording it but I'll probably let this one age on the DVR for a while and see if the show is going to make it.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

DVR'd it, hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

My series recording did not catch this. Luckily I checked and was able to manually record it at a later hour. 

It was very strange. When I checked it on my "ToDo List" the program was listed there but did not have the little record circle next to it. When the time to record was reached, the show did not record and the History said it was Cancelled. 

Glad I checked it.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Kind of an interesting world they've created here. I'll keep watching.

I hope more is revealed about the events that transpired between 2013 and 2046 -- I'm a little unclear on why an alien species would need to terraform Earth to the extent that they form rocky, craggy mountains in the area around St. Louis, and get rid of the Mississippi River.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Remember all the hype about this show?
> 
> Well, there's only one way to describe the pilot and that word is EXCELLENT!!
> 
> It definitely lived up to the hype. If you haven't watched it yet, don't miss this one.


Watched it and this is one I will set to record


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

After reading this thread I figured I would check it out hoping the pilot was going to be shown again. They are not taking any chances, the pilot is being shown 2 or 3 times a day every day!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

trainman said:


> Kind of an interesting world they've created here. I'll keep watching.
> 
> I hope more is revealed about the events that transpired between 2013 and 2046 -- I'm a little unclear on why an alien species would need to terraform Earth to the extent that they form rocky, craggy mountains in the area around St. Louis, and get rid of the Mississippi River.


Yes, it will be interesting to see how much of a back story is developed over time. And yeah, the form that the terraforming took is puzzling to me also.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

longrider said:


> After reading this thread I figured I would check it out hoping the pilot was going to be shown again. They are not taking any chances, the pilot is being shown 2 or 3 times a day every day!


There's a gazillion dollars invested in this show, the online stuff for it and the game that goes along with it in a different locale. I'm not surprised at all that they want to ensure the widest audience.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Missed it and just happened to see it was on this morning, think I am scheduled to record in a few hours. Glad they are showing it plenty. Hate it when a cable channel airs a show 3 times in the premiering night then maybe once more later in the week if you are lucky.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Interesting attempt at recording: I will not be home in time to manually record the 5PM showing tonight so Iogged into DirecTV.com to do a remote record scheduling. It picked one of the Friday showings of the pilot to record when I selected series. Trying to record just the episode shows next showing 5PM today but after selecting it jumps to Friday 8PM. Guess i have to wait until tomorrow to watch, I will manually pick one of tomorrows showings tonight


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes, several airings of the pilot, according to the schedule search on their website. I looked and it's also available to get on iTunes, but not up yet on Amazon nor Vudu.

You can also watch it free at defiance.com


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I noticed that Direct subs had problems with the pilot setting to record properly. On Dish, there wasn't an issue.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

> NEW YORK - April 16, 2013 - New Earth. New Rules. New Records. Syfy's groundbreaking transmedia event Defiance became the channel's most-watched scripted series premiere among Adults 18-49 (1.3 million) since 2006 (Eureka).
> 
> Defiance also delivered Syfy's top performance in total viewers (2.7 million) and Adults 25-54 (1.4 million) since 2009 (Warehouse 13) during its two-hour telecast on Monday, April 15 from 9-11PM (ET/PT). While averaging a 2.0 HH rating, Defiance also averaged 479,000 Adults 18-34, the most for a scripted series premiere since 2006.
> . . . . .


*READ MORE*


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I liked it. It has some of the feel of "Terra Nova" but the "aliens" and the cgi scenes offer stronger opportunities. And the primary characters - the cast really - did well for a pilot of a show with a lot of weirdness. It is a strong cast, by the way.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Turns out the Wikipedia entry for "Defiance" does a good job of explaining the backstory, including the things I was curious about.

(I don't see any obvious spoilers on the page, but don't look, I guess, if you want to wait for information to be revealed "organically" in future episodes.)


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Watched last night and was pleased to see it is a Rockne S O'Bannon show. Definitely had a few Farscape type aliens. I am also a Julie Benz fan so nice to see she is in it.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Although I liked the show, it has the usual unexplained items in a SciFi (not SyFy) show.

Where do they get all their food?
Manufacturing?

And so on. Overall not too bad although I thought the McCawley Father was a bit of an overactor.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Number Six said:


> I tried but lost interest a half hour in.


I felt the same way and was about to delete it half way through but then it started getting better. I like the lead guy Nolan's character and his "companion." Nice to see Julie Benz & Mia Kirshner in this too so I'll keep watching for now. But I can't help but feel that this is bad rip off of too many great sci-fi shows. The town and the people living there reminded me of another alien planet of the week episode from Star Trek, Stargate, etc.. And how do all these aliens always look human and speak English? Falling Skies is much better!! :nono2:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Good writing, good cast, good special effects ... good overall. 

Timer set.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Not bad. Couldn't poke TOO many holes in it so the willing suspension of disbelief was still holding up. This could be good and at the very least I'll keep watching to see where it goes.

If nothing else, I should watch to encourage SyFy to have ACTUAL SCIENCE FICTION on their channel... ...like it was in the beginning!


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

I am liking this show.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

LOCODUDE said:


> I am liking this show.


Can't wait to see more.

The assembly of aliens reminds me of _Babylon 5_.


----------



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

Number Six said:


> I tried but lost interest a half hour in.


So did I.

Cliche after cliche after cliche ...

One would rather rewatch Mad Max, Babylon 5, Stargate..you name it.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Watched the primere for about 40 minutes then chucked the lot into the bin.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Watched the 2nd episode and haven't changed my mind about it at all. Excellent!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

For my own pleasure, I hope to see some type of map of New Earth.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dmspen said:


> Where do they get all their food?


Soylent Green


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Soylent Green


  Yuck!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sigh. What happened to the programming at Syfy. Gone are fun shows _Eureka_ and _Warehouse 13._ Now _Defiance_ is getting more and more brutal. And fewer characters with the slightest bit of likability.

Time to dump this one from my series list.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Sigh. What happened to the programming at Syfy. Gone are fun shows _Eureka_ and _Warehouse 13._ Now _Defiance_ is getting more and more brutal. And fewer characters with the slightest bit of likability.
> 
> Time to dump this one from my series list.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Seems like fun distopian science fiction isn't dead, Marvel comics movies are doing well--which cover the whole gamut of serious drama to fun and light, ala _Guardians of the Galaxy_. Syfy apparently had some success with a few more dramatic shows and went all in. Syfy is becoming DarkFy... Sigh.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Tom Robertson said:


> Sigh_...Warehouse 13._..


This was a favorite of mine, but some eps got a little stupider than the norm in the last seasons. Then they killed off whatshername and gave the other girl cancer, and I had to stop watching it.

Allison Scagliotti has a new show, _Stitchers_, well-deserved; I thought she was the actual heart of _WH13_, and is as talented as they come. Very young, too, still only 24. I first saw her portray a gender-confused patient on the under-appreciated _Mental _in 2009 (must have been 18 or 19 at the time) and she nailed a very tough role pretty convincingly. She has a great energy and enthusiasm.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I wish they spend a little bit more money and time on alien makeup. Just purple makeup and color eye is in one word - cheap.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Can anyone explain why S3/E4 is not available on DOD?
I understand that E1&E2 are bunched together in the first download, but they skip E4 and have two E3 and E5.


----------

